# Ground Egg Shells in Soap



## Jaaret (Jan 10, 2009)

I've thought about making a gardening soap with pumice but recently read that ground eggshells are a good, mild abrasive to add to soap. Has anyone here tried adding ground egg shells to a batch?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 10, 2009)

nope, never tried it....I'd be sure you have a way of grinding them into a powder though.  Sounds like a intriging(sp?) idea.  Would you know the benefits (if any) of what egg shell would bring to the soap?  I'm curious about this......


----------



## Jaaret (Jan 10, 2009)

*Egg shells*

The idea came from a booklet, "Making Natural Milk Soap" by Casey Makela. She writes that egg shells have "powerful cleansing abilities and are suitable for hand soaps. Its abrasiveness is too harsh for a facial bar, however." 

She advises grinding eggshells to a fine powder in a blender. I'm going to try it for a batch of post gardening hand soap.


----------



## mamaT (Jan 10, 2009)

Make sure you grind the shell very fine, they are very sharp and I can foresee it actually cutting your skin.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, it does cut your skin   I tried it a while back.  
Even when I ground it down to a fine powder, the edges still broke my skin.  I would suggest using something "more safe" for scrubby soaps....


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 12, 2009)

This whole idea of abrasives in soaps keeps me wondering. People are using all kinds of stuff, but one thing you need to keep in mind is this:

Just because you don't see or feel any damage, doesn't mean it's not happening. Some exfoliating materials don't just rub away dead skin, they actually make microscopic tears in the skin.

Also, exfoliating is something that should be done weekly, not daily, so I wouldn't bother putting it in soap that I could only use once a week. That bar of soap would be hanging around for ever.

Too much exfolating is really harmful to the skin. You can actually burn your skin, much like getting a wind burn from too much exfoliating.

It seems to me, if you're contstantly exfoliating, like daily, then your skin is just working overtime trying to find it's balance again. It's needs to form a protective barrier, that's why it secretes oil, but if your exfoliating daily, it seems like that could never happen &, ultimately, your skin would become very dry?


----------



## Deda (Jan 12, 2009)

You are SO right, Mandolyn.  I made Orange Chamomile soap last month, I used it for the first time over the weekend.  I love the smell, but HATE the chamomile powder.  It's far too scratchy to use as a bath soap.  Simple, mild chamomile powder...

Live and Learn.


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2009)

So very true Mandolyn - once, or at the most twice, a week is all anyone should exfoliate.  I only use a washcloth with my soap, so any scrubbies in my soaps really don't get much of a look-in.  Jojoba beads are completely spherical and will not tear the skin and are great in soap, but they should still only be used once or twice a week.......what good advice you give!

Tanya


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 13, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> You are SO right, Mandolyn.  I made Orange Chamomile soap last month, I used it for the first time over the weekend.  I love the smell, but HATE the chamomile powder.  It's far too scratchy to use as a bath soap.  Simple, mild chamomile powder...
> 
> Live and Learn.



I did the same thing!


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 13, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> So very true Mandolyn - once, or at the most twice, a week is all anyone should exfoliate.  I only use a washcloth with my soap, so any scrubbies in my soaps really don't get much of a look-in.  Jojoba beads are completely spherical and will not tear the skin and are great in soap, but they should still only be used once or twice a week.......what good advice you give!
> 
> Tanya



Aaah, thanks Tanya. I've been wanting to try jojoba beads. Are they gentle enough for your face?


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 13, 2009)

I use finely ground oatmeal from my little coffee grinder or cornmeal for dirty hands soap.


----------



## topcat (Jan 13, 2009)

> I've been wanting to try jojoba beads. Are they gentle enough for your face?



Hi Mandolyn - yes I have found them in two sizes and the smaller ones are perfect for your face, the larger ones great for body scrubs.  On the plus side they also somewhat wear away with gentle rubbing on your skin and you get the benefit of the jojoba too!

Tanya


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 14, 2009)

Hope this isn't a hijack.....but do the jojoba beads leave little colored specks in the tub?  I assume they are in little spherical casings?


----------



## topcat (Jan 14, 2009)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> Hope this isn't a hijack.....but do the jojoba beads leave little colored specks in the tub?  I assume they are in little spherical casings?



Yes, they tend to float and they do not stain that I can see, just pretty little specs that wash down the drain.


----------



## craftykelly (Jan 18, 2009)

I have some crushed jojoba beads, would that be good for a body scrub soap?


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2009)

craftykelly said:
			
		

> I have some crushed jojoba beads, would that be good for a body scrub soap?



Hmm.....not sure about crushed ones - the round ones have no sharp edges which is what makes them ideal.  Why not try a pinch in a dab of moisturiser on your body and see how they feel?  If you are not scratched, then try a small test batch of soap?

Tanya


----------



## craftykelly (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, I might just try a small batch, its actually quite soft, its nearly powder form with a little grit.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## carillon (Jan 19, 2009)

Aside from the idea of eggshells being too abrasive, even if you turn it into a powder, how clean are they?  I've seen eggs in the carton that still have "matter" on them that looks like poop, but hopefully isn't (I never buy those cartons anyway).  Raw eggs are often sited as a source for salmonella.  I would be concerned about that, and if the author of the book didn't address that issue, shame on her.


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2009)

the extremely alkaline environment from the lye should destroy any germs - soap batter is WAY more caustic than the bleach solutions recommended for cleanu-up and the time of exposure is much longer.

so that's one thing you needn't worry about.


----------



## carillon (Jan 19, 2009)

That's assuming you're making CP soap, not m&p, or even scrubs.  You know how people like to experiment--if someone reads that eggshells were used in soap, they'll try it in something else.  I didn't read the recipe, so I don't know if it was addressed or not, but it seems to me the responsible thing to do, when you're promoting certain "unusual" ingredients is to also point out any dangers.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Coffee Grounds & Corn Meal*

I made a soap for gardeners and mechanics...and professionals alike...by using my milk soap recipe and adding coffee grounds and corn meal. It was a wonderfully abrasive soap that cleansed well and didn't cut or irritate the skin. Of course, it's not for the face. But it cleanes my husbands hands well. He's a cement operator for Halliburton and always comes home with nasty hands. He liked the soap and wants me to now make more. I have used it on my face...to test it's abrasiveness. It is of course rough, as that is why I added those ingeredients. But for a once a week exfoliating soap...if used gently...worked great for me! And I have very sensitive skin.


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2009)

carillon said:
			
		

> That's assuming you're making CP soap, not m&p, or even scrubs.  You know how people like to experiment--if someone reads that eggshells were used in soap, they'll try it in something else.  I didn't read the recipe, so I don't know if it was addressed or not, but it seems to me the responsible thing to do, when you're promoting certain "unusual" ingredients is to also point out any dangers.


That is an EXCELLENT point.  I completely forgot about MP soap (I don't play in that arena so I'm self centered I guess   ).

Absolutely risks should be pointed out and I'm glad you brought this up.


----------



## Jaaret (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ground Apricot Kernals*

Thanks for the continued thread on abbrasives in soap. I've made a soap with ground apricot kernal meal. It was included in a melt-n-pour kit that was given to me and launched me into soapmaking. I find it to be too scratchy feeling but my partner loves it as an after gardening soap. I like using finely ground oatmeal or ground almonds. I've used cinnamon powder in my cinnamon and ginger EO soap. I liked it but some people who tried it gave me the feedback that it feels a little scratchy to them so I stopped adding it.


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2009)

I've tried many abrasives.  My faves for hands are pumice and ground apricot meal.  For body I prefer salt or sugar and jojoba beads.


----------



## Dalziel (Jan 20, 2009)

what about using a mortar and pestle to grind the shells?


----------



## xyxoxy (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm curious to hear the results if anyone does try egg shells. 

I wonder how well a coffee grinder would work? I use mine for everything including making powdered sugar when I just need a bit for waffles.
And since I'm on the subject... here's a tip I learned. Toss in a handful of dried rice and run it whenever you feel the need to clean your coffee grinder. Works GREAT!

So far the only abrasive I've tried is coffee grounds for my kitchen soap which came out pretty scratchy... but that's what I wanted.


----------

